# Hello from Mechanicsville Virginia!



## Rhasputin

Anyone else on here from VA? 

My name is Casey, and I live in Mechanicsville.
I've been breeding mice for quite some time now!
Most of my stock IS from pet stores, but from high quality mouseries. I do have a pair of show-type mice, and I hope to get more!

One of my lines has been going for... gosh... 10? 12? generations? And produces beautiful babies!

Anywho, here are some pictures of my mice as of now... I don't have pics of all of them, because when I did this little 'photo' shoot, one was in labor, and my batch of brindles were all taking care of their babies, and I didn't want to disturb them. x)

Here's my brindle buck









Here's my little banded girl, with folded ears! As far as I have found there are no health problems attatched to the folded ears. I'm hoping it's some kind of odd-ball trait that could be breedable... It would be adorable to breed tille folded eared mice!









Here's my Rex/hairless Buck. He's one BIG boy! 









Here's my ... Satin... something. I'm not sure of the name for this one. 
Also, we call 'satins' silkies around here. Lol. So if you ever hear me say silky, you'll know what I mean!









Here's my plain 'ole black male. He's real cute, when he gets excited, he squeaks over and over and over and over, lol! He does it especially when he gets new treats!(Not sniffles, don't worry! I've had it checked out)









Here's my Agouti? Female. I have a male that looks about the same, except he's got long patches of fur behind his ears!









I'm not sure WHAT this female is supposed to be, but she has an almost completely white tail! 









Here's my hairless/rex female. I think she might be hairless/something else, her curls are SO much tighter than the male's.









Here's one of the hairless/rex babies, he was my absolute favorite out of the bunch, so I had to snap a pic before sending him on his way!









Here's a broken marked female silky? Is that all there is to it? 









This WAS my slate female... But she didn't want to get her pic taken. 
What's the proper term for her? I know the pic is bad, but she's gray, with a light gray, maybe white belly.









This is one of my favorites. I call her 'Big mama'. She's a B&T.
She's never produced a litter, and I wonder if she's sterile, but, she's so chunky and sweet.. <3
She's so skittish in the tank, but once you pick her out, she just loves to hang out. 









Nice to meet you all!


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Hi and :welcomeany 
Nice to meet your mousies too


----------



## windyhill

Hello & Welcome to the forum


----------



## fuzzymom

Your mousies are sooooo cute! Welcome!

I love that satin and that brindle!


----------



## Rhasputin

I am really protective of my brindle boy! He's the nicest looking brindle I've seen around here. :>

I've got a few mice that I'm calling 'broken marked brindles' right now, but I'm not 100% sure what exactly they are. They might be broken brindle, splashed, or tri colours, I have no idea. I'm not good with identities. x)


----------



## windyhill

Do you have a picture of the broken brindles? (Most likey thats what they are)
The golden colored ones are recessive yellows (but can be called different things based on whatever standard you breed to) 
Theres some people that breed for that folded ear look and some even for earless mice on another forum.
I love the hairless ones


----------



## zany_toon

Welcome from a fellow Newbie!! I love your little brindle boy and the little girl with the cute ears


----------



## Rhasputin

Here's some pics of the broken brindles, their both boys, so I probably won't be keeping them. ):



















They're pretty smudgey, but they're pretty neat.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

I believe the last two are called "fox"  I have blue male fox if you are interested in him as a stud. I live in northern VA in Loudon County

Welcome! I am new here too X3 You have beautiful mice!!


----------



## Rhasputin

Ooooh. I might be very interested! 

Do you have any other mice for trade or sale?
Or are you looking for any other mice in particular?


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

No actually hes my one and only boy at the moment (spoiled ) I used to have many mice, but the last of them passed away about 6 months ago. Ill post some pictures tonight, Im actually going to petsmart here in a second to see if I can find another mouse  I am currently interested in a tri- colored or a siamese female  or maybe even a male. Im not really interested in having pups right now


----------



## Rhasputin

Hmn. 
I have a pair of tri-colour frizzles, and three mice that I suspect are brindle tri-colours. 
I'm taking pictures of the 'brindle-tris' in just a bit, and I'll try to get them to you if you're interested.

I do have a siamese female, as well, but I don't think I'm going to let her go. She's actually a siamese fox, which is nice. But I don't know her age, and she's had some allergy problems before, so one of her ears is a bit messed up.

The frizzles, are a breeding pair, and won't have a litter ready for at least two months.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

Yes, I would be interested in seeing some pictures of those brindle-tri's. Ive actually been looking at brindles lately and I think they're very pretty :]
Are there certain kinds of mice that you are interested in? Like I said, Im going out to a few places today- If I see anything I can pick the mouse up for you.

Oh, and also- I had a mice with folded ears like yours a while back. No real health issues came with him.. but he did have a shorter life span than my other mice. Only about a year and a half- I never could figure out the reason tho


----------



## Rhasputin

I have tons of brindles. x)
And lots of mice that are carrying brindle. I'll try to get pics of everyone that I have right now who either is brindle, or is carrying brindle. 

As far as new mice for me, I'm mostly looking for show-body mice right now, or standard coat calico tris. x)
But I don't think you'll find any of those at the pet store today.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

No most likely not X3! I realllly wanna start showing mice- do you know of any shows that are coming to VA this year?
I would like to start showing Kurtis, although Idk if hes show quality. Hes got a great coat, color, and body. But I want to talk to someone who has experience with shows and maybe have them look at him.. since I have no idea what Im doing XP


----------



## Rhasputin

Jack Garcis on here, is a judge. 
He can tell you all about your mouse's scores etc.

There aren't any shows here as far as i know. Some people bring mice to the pet expo and exotics expos here, but it's a slim chance, and even if they're there, it's slim pickings.
The closest show/convention that I know of, is the Rodent Fest in PA.

Here are those pics of the brindles, I'm not really 100% sure what they are. 

















And here's the second one:

















Both are boys. I think the one on the bottom is just a broken marked brindle. But the one on the top might be a tri brindle, or a splashed brindle of some kind...


----------



## Rhasputin

Jack just ID'd my mice. They're both broken brindles. The first one just has larger marks. x)
Both are also angora, so was the entire litter they were with.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

Awe ! I love them ^_^ Idk which I like better though, I think the top one :3

I just purchased a male today- hes a light mocha. No marking except small tuffs of white fur behind his ears  He has a short, silky coat. Hes almost full grown- hes quite large actually. Ima try to get some pictures on here this afternoon


----------



## Rhasputin

I -love- the top one too. x)
They're both for sale/trade though, since they're not what I was breeding for. 

Light mocha? Red eyes? Might be a lilac or a champagne. :O


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

No, not red eyes  Ive had one before though, but he died literally the day I brought him home from petsmart... Im gonna stop buying from them -_-
No this guy has dark eyes. And hes not that light- hes like a dark tan/mocha. Theres absolutly no variation in his fur color. Not like most brown mice. Just very smooth. I cant explain it, Ill have to put up a picture to show you X3

Do you have any females that youre willing to trade?


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

Heres my newest boy.. The pictures are kind of dark, so hes a bit lighter than he looks. Ill have to put up better ones- I just took these with my phone. He also has a lighter belly and his belly has some longer white hairs? Odd- but you can see how smooth his color is. Hes VERY VERY nice  Im happy I picked him ^_^ ... Idk what to name him though- any suggestions? I was thinking Mocha or Cocoa 










This is a rly bad picture of Kurtis.. He NEVER stops moving -.-;; When I got him out, he clung to my shirt and crawled around to my back.. it took me 10 minutes to get him off XD Hes scared of hands coming at him to pick him up- but once youre holding him hes friendly  This is also a dark picture.. please excuse the messy bathroom XD But hes really lighter than that too. Hes a smokey grey, blue. When he was little, he had rly long straggly hairs. Now theyre shorter, but he still has a fluffy, silky coat. Maybe he has some longhaired genes in him... Idk, but I love him


----------



## Rhasputin

He might be angora. Hard to tell with the picture fuzziness. x)
Your brown one looks like a chocolate, and your other one is a blue tan I believe. 
I have a blue tan female who just had a litter about 4-5 days ago. Don't know if you're interested in having any more blue tans or not, but I think the whole litter might be blue tans. 

And I'm no good with names! 
I have around 50 mice, and I tried to start naming them... But I gave up. xD


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

Lol!  I want a female really bad to breed with Kurtis.. Maybe a long-haired mouse. Im not sure.. with blues I know youre not supposed to breed them with browns because it makes for an ugly outcome  What do you think? What kind of female would make good pups with Kurtis? :3 I wouldnt breed them anytime soon, but at some point down the road when I have more time.

Ive heard of Angora before, but never really seen one in real life so I wouldnt be able to tell ya if he was or not ^_^ As for the new boy, yes, hes like a milk chocolate color. Thats what I thought he was but i didnt know if that was the term people used for that color X3


----------



## Rhasputin

You can breed with selfs just fine, or brokens. Depends on what you want the outcome to be. 

Blacks, and doves can have nice outcomes with blues, but I don't know what will pop out with the tan genes in there.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis

Yea, I was thinking of breeding a broken doe with Mocha (okay idea? o.o) just cuz I love his coat color and I wonder what else he has in him 
Now I just needs a doe :3


----------

